# broke Sara Min Bottles????



## WhiteLighting (Aug 26, 2005)

Hehh - I knew this would get afew collecotrs attentions..lol,

 OK - i hid away 4 differnt colored Saratoga Min Water bottles ranging from Blue,Black,and RED! some with stars on Base,sorry no amber/yellow ones...
  but all have necks broken,or broke abit up the neck to the lip/top....

  Now is there still a market for these,or does anyone repair them?,

 whats the scoop?,......


----------



## WhiteLighting (Sep 10, 2005)

Im surprised aswell noone replied,since i have no cam readily avilable to take pics of them for all,i will do my best to describe the dmg they have....

  theres 5 Sara MIn bottles,
 2 Red,1 blueish/black??,2 green....

 "the base of the neck to the lip" totally broken off,but the rest of the bott's are in great shape,asell as being crude and marked strangely compared to other bottles of this type..the only one that didnt have any dmg was a yellow/amber that sold for 600USD,..
 all were dug from the same spot,and all have the neck damage...

  I was just wondering if there was a market or if somone would or might be interested?..
 Since these are rare I will have to get pic's to show the dmage to anyone who might be interested....

   but im sure they would sell even if broke like this on some auction sites "ebay etc etc" for atlest 30 to 50 a bottle....,but thats my opinion....so if anyone else would like to put thier 2cents in please do so...

  PS- anyone trin to get ahold of me via Email --- I only can check my mail on certin days-----in the stages of movin....


----------

